# sony handycam



## ranadastidar (Sep 19, 2006)

i m going for buy sony handy cam model number DCR-DVD605E, i want to know the advantages as well as disadvantages of this model


----------



## photon (Sep 22, 2006)

check with 
www.jjmehta.com
*asiacnet.com
www.imaging-resource.com


----------



## shaunak (Sep 23, 2006)

General disadvantages with DVD writing models are the loss of the entire video if dvd writing fails due to jerks or bad media.


----------

